# FloraNova and additives



## terky (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my first grow using floralicious and diamond nectar.

The schedule from GH says mix nutes then measure and adjust to desired PPM. Then add the additives.

If I do this the final PPM is about 2200 after the additives. Seems too hot. I ran that way for a few days at first but the plants started to show signs of burn. I simply added enough water to bring the PPM to about 1200. They seem happy enough.

Just wondering what other people have experienced.

Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2011)

Dont use the schedule as your right its to hot.

max out your final solution at 1200-1500 ppm.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

With any of the nute brands I never follow the specific schedule numbers. When I first mix it, I start at about 1/4 of the specified amount then check the ppm of that. I like to start out plants that I am unsure of their tolerance, at about 300ppm with all nutes and additives. After 5-7days I will bump it up to 400-450ppm. Each week(5-7days) I bump up the mix(both base nutes and additives together) about 150-200ppm until I get to the point that I am seeing slight nute burn(typically around 800-900ppm) for average plants.

If I am adding in a new additive and I am already at 700-900ppm then I will cut that back about 200-300ppm before adding the new additive then try to get back that same amount that I cut back when adding the new. If I go over some(100-150ppm) I don't worry about it but I watch my plants to make sure they don't react badly. If all goes well then I increase as needed but in increments.


----------



## akhockey (Dec 6, 2011)

I never had any luck with the additives. In fact the best luck ive had id running just micro and bloom at around 1200ish ppm diring flower.


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 6, 2011)

flora nova is awesome stuff....i used it for the longest time! i using it now on my last synthetic plant of my life probably!

floranova grow...5ml / gal....adjust to ppm desired and ph..drip clean too!

floranova grow...8ml/gal....adjust to desired ppm....go 100-200 less if adding a ton of additives! ph....drip clean....

hope this helps!


----------



## aileenxuan (Jan 20, 2015)

BUMP! I am bumping your post as you have some fairly urgent questions. Sorry I have to run to dentist and cannot answer myself right now. Hopefully someone else will address, if not I will try to later today.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2015)

aileenxuan said:


> BUMP! I am bumping your post as you have some fairly urgent questions. Sorry I have to run to dentist and cannot answer myself right now. Hopefully someone else will address, if not I will try to later today.



This thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 20, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> This thread is over 3 years old.




LOL.. also, it looks like his questions were being answered :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 20, 2015)

aileenxuan said:


> BUMP! I am bumping your post as you have some fairly urgent questions. Sorry I have to run to dentist and cannot answer myself right now. Hopefully someone else will address, if not I will try to later today.



Thanks for the laugh, what a first post.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2015)

:yeahthat: 


:bong:


----------

